# mouse breeders in scotland - glasgow



## Jodiee182 (Aug 2, 2010)

heyy, I've decided to get some new mice, probably one male since I had 2 females and wanna see what both sexes are like  The pet shop I usually go to hardly ever get mice, I was really lucky to get them when I did and will probably have to wait months to get a new one. The only other pet shop I know of that sells mice is in appalling condition, I once saw that one of the mice had escaped and was running around the shop, I told the woman that was working there to which she replied "thats fine"    no that's not fine, this pet shop was in a shopping centre, I was appalled and am never going back there.
I have never been able to track down a breeder so if anyone knows of any near Glasgow that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jodiee182 said:


> heyy, I've decided to get some new mice, probably one male since I had 2 females and wanna see what both sexes are like  The pet shop I usually go to hardly ever get mice, I was really lucky to get them when I did and will probably have to wait months to get a new one. The only other pet shop I know of that sells mice is in appalling condition, I once saw that one of the mice had escaped and was running around the shop, I told the woman that was working there to which she replied "thats fine"    no that's not fine, this pet shop was in a shopping centre, I was appalled and am never going back there.
> I have never been able to track down a breeder so if anyone knows of any near Glasgow that would be great :thumbup:


If you send a private message to Zany Toon http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/zany_toon.html she should be able to point you in the right direction, she lives near there and loves her mice so Im sure she will know the local breeders.


----------



## Jodiee182 (Aug 2, 2010)

> If you send a private message to Zany Toon http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/zany_toon.html she should be able to point you in the right direction, she lives near there and loves her mice so Im sure she will know the local breeders.


Thanks so much, done that now


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Pm'd you with some possibilities


----------

